# Hymer S700 Merceedes 410D - info Please



## Deleted member 967

Does anyone have a handbook for this model.

I need to know the MTW (Max Train Weight).

I have contacted Hymer UK who do not know.  They guess that it can tow 1200kg on a trailer.  They say they looked up info for the B700? 

I emailed Hymer Germany earlier in the week and so far have had no reply

My Hymer is S700 on a Daimler Benz 410D LHD Chassis Manufactured in 1991 built by Hymer in 1992

Any other specifications would also be welcome.

My unladen weight is 3160kg
Laden weight is 4600kg

Does a database exist anywhere of this valuable information for older vans sold without a maker handbook,

I had my hands on a handbook on a similar model that I vewed before I purchased this on and like a fool didn't take a photocopy


----------



## walkers

there should be a plate somewhere (under the bonnet usually ) this should give you your axle weights and your gross vehicle and train weights. don't know where it is on the mercedes but easy to find on the fiat chassis cab. odd that hymer can only guess at it as they are obviously the converter and should know the spec of the chassis they use. hope this helps if not if you ask a mercedes dealer maybe they can tell you from the chassis number.
regards tony


----------



## Deleted member 967

walkers said:
			
		

> there should be a plate somewhere (under the bonnet usually ) this should give you your axle weights and your gross vehicle and train weights. don't know where it is on the mercedes but easy to find on the fiat chassis cab. odd that hymer can only guess at it as they are obviously the converter and should know the spec of the chassis they use. hope this helps if not if you ask a mercedes dealer maybe they can tell you from the chassis number.
> regards tony



Thanks for your assistance
There is a plate under the bonnet above the engine.

This shows the VIN number and has only two other figures on it, 4600 which I take to be the Max laden weight and 1200 which I can only guess now is the max Trailer weight,  I am going to have to get a photo of the plate and then I might be able to read the writing and get a translation.  Due to its position it is impossible to read the tiny writing.


----------



## pappajohn

Hi,
it must have another plate somewhere as it was designed as a commercial vehicle it must by law have the axle wieghts.
try looking on the seat boxs(below the seats) for a sticker or plate as this is where the english rhd version is.
perhaps in the door step wells unless its an A class of coarse which probably wont have any!
hope this helps.
all this is pretty pointless if you plan on towing a car as a car trailer probably weighs a quarter of the gross towing weight which will mean a very small car if your'e anywhere near your gmw.

john


----------



## pappajohn

> all this is pretty pointless if you plan on towing a car as a car trailer probably weighs a quarter of the gross towing weight which will mean a very small car if your'e anywhere near your gmw.
> 
> john



just read your other post about the smart car and bantem trailer so the bit about pointless is pretty pointless  
john.


----------



## Deleted member 967

pappajohn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> it must have another plate somewhere as it was designed as a commercial vehicle it must by law have the axle wieghts.
> try looking on the seat boxs(below the seats) for a sticker or plate as this is where the english rhd version is.
> perhaps in the door step wells unless its an A class of coarse which probably wont have any!
> hope this helps.
> all this is pretty pointless if you plan on towing a car as a car trailer probably weighs a quarter of the gross towing weight which will mean a very small car if your'e anywhere near your gmw.
> 
> john




Thanks Papajohn

Yes Heidi is an A Class Hymer.  I have looked all over and the only plates are
1.   under the bonnet which is angled up behind the old bonnet rim and is blocked by the Hymer bodywork extending down below this.
2.   in the gas locker on the passenger side (LHD) this has only the VIN number
3.   insde the main door on the left with Hymer serial number 

I looked at a similar model and this had all the books, Sales brochures and paperwork with it.  The dealer allowed me to borrow them to read and I managed to translate some of the specs but like a fool didn't take a photocopy of it.  He sold the vehicle before my money became available and I lost that vehicle.  Now I need to know the rest of the info.

Still no reply from Hymer in Germany

I tried photo but camera flash is making them unreadable.  It would apear that there is another number at the very bottom.
I think this is 3700

The 1200 is preceeded by 1 and this figure is preceeded by 2.

I know the Smart and trailer will come in below 1200kg but I would like to know if this is the correct max trailer weight allowed.


----------



## pappajohn

hi, 
i have a feeling that the 1200 preceded by a 1 and 3700 preceded by a 2 are in-fact your axle weights.  

axle 1(front) = 1200kg
axle 2(rear)  = 3700kg

the 3700 could be 3400 which would give your max wieght of 4600kg

if you have the chassis/vin Number try contacting a commercial merc dealer without telling them its a motorhome as merc dealers are weary of anything that aint standard.

i had a Ssangyong korando 4x4 with a 2.3 merc motor, main dealer...engine parts. oh no sir,  that wont fit, this wont fit.   motor factors... yeah, there all the same part, different part No, just made in korea !!!!!!!!!!   nuff said.

i wouldn't wait for hymer as they probably say contact your dealer anyway. i know swift do....

john.


----------



## roland rat

*Hymer Axle Weights*



			
				pappajohn said:
			
		

> hi,
> i have a feeling that the 1200 preceded by a 1 and 3700 preceded by a 2 are in-fact your axle weights.
> 
> axle 1(front) = 1200kg
> axle 2(rear)  = 3700kg
> 
> the 3700 could be 3400 which would give your max wieght of 4600kg
> 
> if you have the chassis/vin Number try contacting a commercial merc dealer without telling them its a motorhome as merc dealers are weary of anything that aint standard.
> 
> i had a Ssangyong korando 4x4 with a 2.3 merc motor, main dealer...engine parts. oh no sir,  that wont fit, this wont fit.   motor factors... yeah, there all the same part, different part No, just made in korea !!!!!!!!!!   nuff said.
> 
> i wouldn't wait for hymer as they probably say contact your dealer anyway. i know swift do....
> 
> john.


Hi Pappajohn,
                   just for info my Hymer has a VIN plate over the offside wheelarch where it can be seen by the law, it is as follows:-
                3500
                5500
   axle 1     1750
   axle 2     2240
                   I would think that the 5500 is the train weight ie 2000 to be towed. When I am fully loaded I run at about 3200 which is well within my 3500 limit. The previous owner used to tow a Smart car on a Bantam trailer so with a 2.7cdi engine it was well on top of the job
                                         Roland Rat.


----------



## walkers

pappajohn said:
			
		

> hi,
> i have a feeling that the 1200 preceded by a 1 and 3700 preceded by a 2 are in-fact your axle weights.
> 
> axle 1(front) = 1200kg
> axle 2(rear)  = 3700kg
> 
> the 3700 could be 3400 which would give your max wieght of 4600kg
> 
> if you have the chassis/vin Number try contacting a commercial merc dealer without telling them its a motorhome as merc dealers are weary of anything that aint standard.
> 
> i had a Ssangyong korando 4x4 with a 2.3 merc motor, main dealer...engine parts. oh no sir,  that wont fit, this wont fit.   motor factors... yeah, there all the same part, different part No, just made in korea !!!!!!!!!!   nuff said.
> 
> i wouldn't wait for hymer as they probably say contact your dealer anyway. i know swift do....
> 
> john.


the only possible problem with that is the mam(maximum allowable mass ) may have been increased by hymer from that of the original merc chassis. but i would imagine that the gross train weight would still be the same, worth a try at a merc dealer anyway amazing no one else on this site has the same vehicle as that would have been the perfect way to find what you want. good luck john from tony and lynn


----------



## walkers

roland rat said:
			
		

> Hi Pappajohn,
> just for info my Hymer has a VIN plate over the offside wheelarch where it can be seen by the law, it is as follows:-
> 3500
> 5500
> axle 1     1750
> axle 2     2240
> I would think that the 5500 is the train weight ie 2000 to be towed. When I am fully loaded I run at about 3200 which is well within my 3500 limit. The previous owner used to tow a Smart car on a Bantam trailer so with a 2.7cdi engine it was well on top of the job
> Roland Rat.


that would be the train weight is yours a merc base like johns?


----------



## Deleted member 967

walkers said:
			
		

> the only possible problem with that is the mam(maximum allowable mass ) may have been increased by hymer from that of the original merc chassis. but i would imagine that the gross train weight would still be the same, worth a try at a merc dealer anyway amazing no one else on this site has the same vehicle as that would have been the perfect way to find what you want. good luck john from tony and lynn



I was hoping someone with the same model would have had access to the manual or sales brochure.

I may have found a solution someone on ebaY was selling a manual for a 410D so it may have the info in it

My plate has the Gross 4600, then a blank entry before the other figures with 1 and 2 infront.

When I get the book it may have an example of a plate in it


----------



## walkers

John Thompson said:
			
		

> I was hoping someone with the same model would have had access to the manual or sales brochure.
> 
> I may have found a solution someone on ebaY was selling a manual for a 410D so it may have the info in it
> 
> My plate has the Gross 4600, then a blank entry before the other figures with 1 and 2 infront.
> 
> When I get the book it may have an example of a plate in it


there is alsso a 410d cherry picker on there with the sa m a m as you so its possible that its train weight is the same might be worth a question for seller


----------



## Deleted member 967

walkers said:
			
		

> there is alsso a 410d cherry picker on there with the sa m a m as you so its possible that its train weight is the same might be worth a question for seller



Thanks Walkers

I had a look at that add it is for a 410D Sprinter 1999.  Mine is a 410D Transporter 1992 the model before the sprinter.  It seems to have the same Gross laden weight chassis of 4600kg.  When I went for an exhaust pipe for mine I was quized if it was for the old Transporter or the Sprinter as they are different.  The book is for the Transporter so I hope it will reveal all?


----------



## roland rat

*Merc 410*



			
				walkers said:
			
		

> that would be the train weight is yours a merc base like johns?


my Hymer is on a Merc sprinter chassis with a 5 cylinder 2.7cdi common rail deisel engine
                 Roland Rat.


----------



## Deleted member 967

John Thompson said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a handbook for this model.
> 
> I need to know the MTW (Max Train Weight).
> 
> I have contacted Hymer UK who do not know.  They guess that it can tow 1200kg on a trailer.  They say they looked up info for the B700?
> 
> I emailed Hymer Germany earlier in the week and so far have had no reply
> 
> My Hymer is S700 on a Daimler Benz 410D LHD Chassis Manufactured in 1991 built by Hymer in 1992
> 
> Any other specifications would also be welcome.
> 
> My unladen weight is 3160kg
> Laden weight is 4600kg
> 
> Does a database exist anywhere of this valuable information for older vans sold without a maker handbook,
> 
> I had my hands on a handbook on a similar model that I vewed before I purchased this on and like a fool didn't take a photocopy




Well I got the book (Pocket Mechanic by Peter Russek Manuals)and it told me where to find the plates on a standard Mercedes van or minibus BUT as the A class does not have the Door pilars the plates if present would be behind the Hymer bodywork.  It looks like Hymer moved the plate to above the engine.

So if there is another Pre 1995 Hymer 410D out there I would appreciate any help

John


----------



## Deleted member 967

John Thompson said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a handbook for this model.
> 
> I need to know the MTW (Max Train Weight).
> 
> I have contacted Hymer UK who do not know.  They guess that it can tow 1200kg on a trailer.  They say they looked up info for the B700?
> 
> I emailed Hymer Germany earlier in the week and so far have had no reply
> 
> My Hymer is S700 on a Daimler Benz 410D LHD Chassis Manufactured in 1991 built by Hymer in 1992
> 
> Any other specifications would also be welcome.
> 
> My unladen weight is 3160kg
> Laden weight is 4600kg
> 
> Does a database exist anywhere of this valuable information for older vans sold without a maker handbook,
> 
> I had my hands on a handbook on a similar model that I vewed before I purchased this on and like a fool didn't take a photocopy



Just to update.

Hymer have replied and confirmed the max towing weight is 1200Kg for this model,

They have an English handbook for the 1991 version so I may at last have all the answers.

Many thanks to all who have offered help

John


----------



## Deleted member 967

*The Answers*

Hymer have now sent me the answers to my questions.

Unladen weight (MIRO mass in running order)  3160kg
Gross weight (GVW) or MTPLM maximum technically permissible weight  4600kg
Payload (MTPLM minus MIRO)  1440kg
Maximum trailer weight (trailer MTPLM)  1200kg
Gross Train Weight  5800kg

I hope this information will help any other owner of a Hymer S700 on a Mercedes 410D Transporter chassis.

I would also like to thank Hymer after sales in Germany for sending me a free copy of the owner’s handbook for this model (1988 - 1994) which is first class service in my opinion.


----------



## pappajohn

***** said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> I am pleased that you have got your handbook.
> WE purchased a used Hymer Tramp from Brownhills about 6 to 8 weeks ago and I am still waiting for the Hymer Book.
> Brownhills tell me that Hymer are on a shut down until the end of August and then closed for stocktaking until mid Sept!!!!



hi graham.
brownhills are so full of s**t they'de tell you the sky was purple if they thought you'de believe them   . just an opinion. 
john.


----------



## roland rat

*Dealers*

Are there any good motorhome dealers out there John, I've never come across one yet, they're all full of b--l s--t but if your thinking of changing, the smaller ones might be better, I could recommend Kampers & Kars in Poole, they are a safe bet and dont sell pups.


----------



## Deleted member 967

***** said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> I am pleased that you have got your handbook.
> WE purchased a used Hymer Tramp from Brownhills about 6 to 8 weeks ago and I am still waiting for the Hymer Book.
> Brownhills tell me that Hymer are on a shut down until the end of August and then closed for stocktaking until mid Sept!!!!



I can believe that the factory are on holiday. but someone is still working after an initial delay which they said was routing my request to the correct person, they responded to e-mails within hours 

Brownhills have so far not managed to get any parts or the handbook I have asked for.  

I needed rear hub caps after losing them on the Ards peninsular in May. I asked Brownhills and was told they couldn't get them.  I saw an add in MMM and had a set inside two days.  These ones won't drop off as they are bolted to the halfshafts like the ones I had on Coaches.  
I am still waiting for SMEV 25mm Black waste pipe and fittings.  Was told they can get 28mm and rubber adaptors but still not arrived.  When I contacted SMEV direct they refered my to Brownhills

The workshop at Brownhill do a very nice job and leave the motorhome clean and tidy but at a price!


----------

